# allieva a o in convitto



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,


Ma si dice "allieva *in*" o "allieva* a*" convitto?

Grazie mille.


----------



## macforever

Io direi allieva in convitto. Oppure allieva del convitto.


----------



## raffavita

Benissimo,
grazie.

Vada per "in".


----------



## Necsus

Ma una frase in cui potrebbe essere contenuta non ce l'hai? Perché il convitto è un istituto, in genere sinonimo di collegio, e sicuramente io non direi 'allieva _a_ collegio'.  Ma certo anche 'allieva _in_ collegio' non so quante occasioni ci siano di dirlo...


----------



## raffavita

Sì. 
Ciao Necs. Ecco la frasuzzi.

"Voglio essere un'allieva in convitto."


BTW. Stare in convitto si dice. Il problema infatti era con "allieva."

Potrei dire: Voglio stare in convitto?


----------



## Necsus

Sì, 'stare in convitto' si dice, ma inteso come luogo fisico. Non credo che gli si possa attribuire una funzione avverbiale, come per esempio in 'stare a pensione', se ho ben capito il problema...


----------



## raffavita

Non ho capito bene la differenza tra "stare in convitto" e stare a pensione,
ma fa lo stesso.

Quello che la bambina chiede è di poter avere vitto alloggio e di non essere un'esternata.


----------



## Necsus

raffavita said:


> Non ho capito bene la differenza tra "stare in convitto" e stare a pensione,
> ma fa lo stesso.
> 
> Quello che la bambina chiede è di poter avere vitto alloggio e di non essere un'esternata.


La differenza, secondo me, è che non puoi usare il termine _convitto_ per definire la condizione di qualcuno che vive in quel luogo, cioè dire 'stare a/in convitto' intendendo che riceve la prestazione di vitto e alloggio, come per 'stare a pensione'. Non so se riesco a farmi capire...

Esternata?  L'esternato/internato è una condizione, appunto, non credo che possa definire una persona...


----------



## raffavita

Infatti. Avevo notato anche io. Era solo per farti capire.
Che cosa posso mettere per distinguere tra una persona che sta in convitto e una che invece viene da fuori?

La bambina che sta in convitto ha un prestigio ben più grande delle ragazze che appunto vengono da fuori.

Credo di avere capito l'altra questione. Non posso scrivere: "ragazza in convitto", però posso scrivere: *Voglio poter stare in convitto*. Giusto?
EDIT: ho trovato la definizione di "esterno" sul dizionario: Chi frequenta i corsi di studio di un collegio senza esserne convittore.

Le esterne?


----------



## Necsus

raffavita said:


> Credo di avere capito l'altra questione. Non posso scrivere: "ragazza in convitto", però posso scrivere: *Voglio poter stare in convitto*. Giusto?


Intendendo il luogo fisico sì, la condizione no, secondo me, ma posso sbagliare.
E 'alloggiare/vivere nel convitto', o 'stare in internato'?


----------



## laurentius87

A mio parere _stare in convitto_ indica il fatto che lei si trova fisicamente dentro il collegio, mentre se vuoi indicare la condizione... _vivere in convitto_, come suggerisce Necsus, potrebbe andar bene, ma vi segnalo che ci sono alcuni testi che portano la forma _stare a convitto_.

_Stare in internato_ anche logicamente ci sta, ma suona un po' male (sembra di essere internati in un ospedale psichiatrico ).


----------



## raffavita

Necsus said:


> Intendendo il luogo fisico sì, la condizione no, secondo me, ma posso sbagliare.
> E 'alloggiare/vivere nel convitto', o 'stare in internato'?



Non ho capito la domanda. Scusa.


Lei vuole stare in collegio fissa. E alla fine ci riesce, guadagnando un prestigio maggiore rispetto alle ragazze che vengono da fuori e non risiedono in collegio (esterne).


----------



## Necsus

raffavita said:


> Non ho capito la domanda. Scusa.
> 
> 
> Lei vuole stare in collegio fissa. E alla fine ci riesce, guadagnando un prestigio maggiore rispetto alle ragazze che vengono da fuori e non risiedono in collegio (esterne).


Oggi proprio non siamo in sintonia, eh? 
Appunto, ti domandavo se per rendere il fatto che lei non vuole più andare lì solo per seguire le lezioni ma stare fissa nel convitto, potevano andarti bene 'voglio alloggiare/vivere nel convitto', o 'stare in internato'...


----------



## raffavita

No, Necs, sono io che non sono in sintonia con me stessa, oggi.

Capito. 
Tra "stare in internato" e "vivere in convitto" preferisco la seconda, anche se a questo punto non mi sembra così diverso da "voglio stare in convitto."
Mi sa che alla fine metterò "Vivere in convitto" e buonanotte.

Grazie superguys!!!!


----------



## Passante

Se non erro i complementi di stato in luogo reggono sia l'articolo 'in'  che l'articolo 'a' quindi credo sia corretto dire sia 'stare in  convitto' che 'stare a convitto' mentre i complementi di specificazione  reggono solo il 'di' quindi allieva di un convitto e non si può dire nè  allieva a convitto nè allieva in convitto.

'Convitto' indica di per sè un luogo ove si vive insieme (da cui vitto e  alloggio) e non necessariamente ove vi sia un istituto d'insegnamento,  il collegio invece è un istituto di insegnamento che può avere o no un  convitto al suo interno. 
Io ho vissuto in un convitto che non aveva alcuna scuola al suo interno  altresì ho avuto amiche che stavano in un collegio dove vi era anche un  convitto. Se è un collegio con convitto interno direi, l'allieva del  collegio vorrebbe stare a convitto da voi e non essere solo allieva  esterna, ma dipende un po' dal contesto e se hanno mantenuto la  differenza nel loro nome fra convitto e collegio. 

Forse sono stata un po' confusa ma spero di aver reso l'idea che volevo  esprimere.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao.

Sei stata chiarissima e utile.
Grazie mille anche a te.


----------



## phiona

Da alcune ricerche svolte ho notato che si usa _a convitto_ quando ci si riferisce al "servizio" e _in convitto_ quando s'intende il "luogo".
Per esempio ho trovato: 
bisogna *rientrare in convitto* alle 22 (il luogo, l'edificio)
ma anche:
 esterno - studente frequentante un istituto senza *essere a convitto*
(cioè che non usufruisce dei servizi di vitto e alloggio).
Per cui, nel tuo caso, direi che l'allieva (esterna) voleva entrare in convitto o essere a convitto. Userei preposizioni diverse a seconda del verbo scelto.


----------



## raffavita

Quindi diresti "Vorrei stare a convitto"?


----------



## marco.cur

Il convitto si riferisce sia al luogo fisico che al servizio di vitto e alloggio.
Tanto è vero che un tempo queste scuole, come ad esempio il Convitto Nazionale, facevano distinizone fra convitto (vitto e alloggio) e mezzo convitto (solo vitto).
Mia figlia ha frequentato le scuole medie del Convitto Nazionale, da esterna; a quel tempo (circa quindici anni orsono) era previsto solo il mezzo convitto, e solo per i maschi.


----------



## Necsus

marco.cur said:


> Il convitto si riferisce sia al luogo fisico che al servizio di vitto e alloggio.


Sicuramente nel quotidiano è così, vista la tua esperienza diretta, però non so quanto propriamente, infatti nessuno dei vocabolari che ho potuto consultare prevede questa accezione del termine.


----------



## phiona

raffavita said:


> Quindi diresti "Vorrei stare a convitto"?


Io direi "Vorrei entrare in convitto" o "Vorrei essere messa a convitto" ma non sono un'esperta di collegi.


----------



## raffavita

Anche "entrare in convitto" mi suona.
Grazie a tutti.


----------

